# I think I have line eyes (vvvvfl)



## KtownKate

I’m 11dpo and pretty sure I’m crazy.
View attachment 1051667

This is on a DollarTree cheapie.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm not sure if I can see anything sorry but good luck :)


----------



## Excalibur

I don't think I can see anything, sorry. Good luck :dust:


----------



## promise07

I thought I could see something but it went away when I zoomed in


----------



## MyFavSurprise

Something is catching my eye :-k


----------

